
Asset Managers with $74T on Brink of Historic Shakeout - motiw
https://ritholtz.com/2019/08/asset-managers-with-74-trillion-on-brink-of-historic-shakeout/
======
sp332
Interesting story but it's just a link to
[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-asset-management-
in-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-asset-management-in-decline/)

